# should have kept my canon f1 set up...



## sniper x (Jul 28, 2016)

Because now I find myself looking to replace it all. Had a cherry f1,  power winder,  and 6 nice primes and a couple nice fast zooms. All day mount of course. Looks like I can do a bit of it fairly affordable.  I need to start watching local cl  ads though.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 28, 2016)

"cherry" ? I've never seen a red one ... my F-1N was all black.
I used to use the power winder without battery, just for grip and vert shutter release.
Yeah, I had a bunch of primes ... got rid of all my zooms and replaced them for fixed focal lengths.
I loved that camera, but I can't justify getting a full film kit again.


----------

